# COMPLETED IMPALA'S ONLY!



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

As stated in the other topic... Many people have requested a new posting for the completed builds. This will allow everyone to get their best pictures in here as well as somewhat organize the pictures for the Judges. PLEASE....Post your completed impalas in here and only the pictures. Feel free to write any details needed for the judges above each picture. once again Please try to minumize comments. I want this to be an easy viewing for the judges. Hopefully we have a good showing. 

Pics and details above the pics only.
The judges want to see the details on the Impala's and clear pictures.
Progress from start to finish is good. It shows all of the work you put into the car, but final pics are really only what is needed. The judges could always go to the other thread for the progress. Every entry had originally posted the unbuilt kit so as long as you are on my list of builders, everything is good. 

Any year Impala/Anything Can be Done
Friday July 3rd @ 1159PM Cali Time is the deadline!!!!!

POST THEM PICS HOMIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is my finished 1965 Impala  . I started preparations many months ago but without airbrush(old one was broken) I had to wait before i start. But when I got my new airbrush and went to countryside(there I usually too paintwork) it took only about half week to build the whole car :0 It was non-stop building all the days because I was too exited about my ideas :biggrin:
*Some info about my work*: BMF'ed all the emblems(+I ran out of it, so didnt have any BMF for fender trims), zero paints primer, base silver, candy green and clear coat laquer. Seatbelts from DLO Styles(thanks!!), PE keys on dash, airbrushed patterns, failed with primer thats why paintwork is not so perfect. Lot of Alclad Chrome work in engine bay and transmission, flocked that place where you can see printed magazine. Revell stock chrome spoke rims from my parts box(because I like them a lot), whitewalls from DLO Styles.

On picture it looks like exhaust pipes are white but they are actually silver/aluminium but my digital camera is playin fool. :biggrin: 

So here it is(first picture complete assembly, other ones without rear view mirrors and front lights(forgot them at first photo session), had to transport it with car to home):


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

94 Impala:
2 tone interior using Flat Earth and Testors 1 coat Fiery Orange. Flocked with Kens Fuzzy Fur
Body Mods include shaved emblems , door handles, scratchbuilt cowl induction, hole cut in the roof for ragtop.
Body color is Testors Fiery Orange wet sanded and cleared followed with polishing.
Engine is a Ross Gibson 502 Tune Port.
Suspension has been lowered on blade style rims.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Impala 1994 BIG BODY Convertible 2door CUSTOM

Body: Custom
Suspension: Custom
Interior :Custom
Color :Custom






























 uffin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

1961 impala 

*SICKONE* :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

1960 IMPALA


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

school boy crush [ an old AWB song from about 1973 ] 1966 impala. :biggrin: 








































details along with photos reposted in other tread for impala build off. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN, T HESE CARS ARE FUCCEN AWSOME! SPECIALLY ...SCHOOL BOY CRUSH, THAT'S BADASS! CONGRATS TO Y'ALL


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 2 2009, 07:18 AM~14361078
> *Impala 1994 BIG BODY Convertible 2door CUSTOM
> 
> Body: Custom
> ...


i think i'm gonna hack the roof off my girlfriend's impala and do something like this. looks bad ass even unpainted


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is my finished 64 {ORANGE APPEAL} ENJOY!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14364765
> *1961 impala
> 
> SICKONE  :biggrin:
> ...


 :tears: that car is bad as f*ck bro.vary beautiful.... :thumbsup: 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> 1961 impala
> 
> *SICKONE*  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET BUILDS GUYS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

*Teal Kill Ya Sunrise*

Got er done, Enjoy the pics
There is a lot :biggrin: 
sorry if pics sucks,I only have cell phone. have to use two magnifying glasses to get this good.

I started with only the body, frame and not much else in the kit :0 

Motor fully wired,and plumbed. 350 block, 400 heads, lots of chrome. Parts box motor. Name of car under hood.

















Trunk, home made Iced Audio two channel amp fully wired . Hydros fully wired and hosed with proper dump config for front and back controls on each pump, shared reservoir.









metal exhaust tips,trans support metal,metal oil filter, gas door open, curb feelers front and back,gas line run from tank to pump to carb,custom made rear lites out of part tree, and my favourite saying on spare tire.

















































interior flocked, custom back seat speaker box,open glove box and ash tray,custom hand made Car Club plaque, hand made chain steering wheel, movable visors,and seat belts,open side vents.

























pics of car, and true convert top.









































And now for the surprise :0 


I had fun doing this build off
Special Thanks goes to my old boss that layed me off, becouse off lac of work or i would not of finished :biggrin: 
I'm open to comments 
Will do a tutorial on how to build the convert top soon.
good luck to everyone else :biggrin: 
sweetdreamer
Jeremy


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

What i see is some outstanding builds. I had fun all the way up to i droped & mess the paint up . Hear what i have , look forward to the next build.
AND THANK TO M.C.B.A.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 3 2009, 06:47 PM~14374367
> *What i see is some outstanding builds. I had fun all the way up to i droped & mess the paint up . Hear what i have , look forward to the next build.
> AND THANK TO M.C.B.A.
> 
> ...


  I STILL THINK IT LOOKS GOOD. WELCOME TO THE GANG, EERRR, CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

1960 chevy impala wagon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my entry titled "Rollin' Leyenda". Cause I think Impala's are legendary. The paint is PPG base coat of Orange then I mixed some intercoat clear with some HOK gold dry pearl and sprayed over top. Next I applied my custom decals. Then I sprayed my final clear mixed with orange flakes. 
The interior has custom made seats, dashboard, and center console. It has simulated biscut interior panels, headliner, and floor and simulated mirrors. Three 12 inch subs with Rockford Fosgate amps, and 7 Video screens is my audio visual system.
The front window has "Rollin' Leyenda" etched into it along with scroll work. I also blanked off the windshield wipers with photo-etched pieces. The trunk lid slides back to reveal the pumps and batteries with mirror and biscut tuck. I made the photo-etched grill and replaced the rear window and vent windows with simulated orange tinted glass.
The chassis has chrome exaust, headers, suspension, rear end, old shcool brake drums, and brass hydro lines. The engine is a chromed 283 with fuel lines and chrome injector stacks. The frame also has graphics and pinstripping.
The rolling stock is gold spoke chrome lip Daytons with graphics on the lip of them. The 2 prong spinners are from the '60 Impala kit with custom made center caps. Also it has Butterfly doors. The fire wall also has a mural on it.
It's been fun, good work everybody, and I can't wait till the next build off!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2009, 08:00 PM~14376373
> *Here's my entry titled  "Rollin' Leyenda". Cause I think Impala's are legendary. The paint is PPG base coat of Orange then I mixed some intercoat clear with some HOK gold dry pearl and sprayed over top. Next I applied my custom decals. Then I sprayed my final clear mixed with orange flakes.
> The interior has custom made seats, dashboard, and center console. It has simulated biscut interior panels, headliner, and floor and simulated mirrors. Three 12 inch subs with Rockford Fosgate amps, and 7 Video screens is my audio visual system.
> The front window has "Rollin' Leyenda" etched into it along with scroll work. I also blanked off the windshield wipers with photo-etched pieces. The trunk lid slides back to reveal the pumps and batteries with mirror and biscut tuck. I made the photo-etched grill too.
> ...


that is some bad ass work you did. especially the patterned out frame


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2009, 11:00 PM~14376373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one word.....damn.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here it is everyone. I finally finished mine. Changed up the paint from the American Flag after two failed attempts and broken window posts. 
ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a pic of the trunk too!!!! sorry.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice recovery BOS...looks very very clean.Trunk setup looks sweet.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 3 2009, 09:38 PM~14376662
> *Nice recovery BOS...looks very very clean.Trunk setup looks sweet.
> *


Thanks Bro!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14376373
> *Here's my entry titled  "Rollin' Leyenda". Cause I think Impala's are legendary. The paint is PPG base coat of Orange then I mixed some intercoat clear with some HOK gold dry pearl and sprayed over top. Next I applied my custom decals. Then I sprayed my final clear mixed with orange flakes.
> The interior has custom made seats, dashboard, and center console. It has simulated biscut interior panels, headliner, and floor and simulated mirrors. Three 12 inch subs with Rockford Fosgate amps, and 7 Video screens is my audio visual system.
> The front window has "Rollin' Leyenda" etched into it along with scroll work. I also blanked off the windshield wipers with photo-etched pieces. The trunk lid slides back to reveal the pumps and batteries with mirror and biscut tuck. I made the photo-etched grill and replaced the rear window and vent windows with simulated orange tinted glass.
> ...


 :biggrin: damn....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14376373
> *Here's my entry titled  "Rollin' Leyenda". Cause I think Impala's are legendary. The paint is PPG base coat of Orange then I mixed some intercoat clear with some HOK gold dry pearl and sprayed over top. Next I applied my custom decals. Then I sprayed my final clear mixed with orange flakes.
> The interior has custom made seats, dashboard, and center console. It has simulated biscut interior panels, headliner, and floor and simulated mirrors. Three 12 inch subs with Rockford Fosgate amps, and 7 Video screens is my audio visual system.
> The front window has "Rollin' Leyenda" etched into it along with scroll work. I also blanked off the windshield wipers with photo-etched pieces. The trunk lid slides back to reveal the pumps and batteries with mirror and biscut tuck. I made the photo-etched grill and replaced the rear window and vent windows with simulated orange tinted glass.
> ...


DAMM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Here she is*:_*5tr8 Trippin'*_</span>. Revell *<span style=\'color:green\'>1958 Chevrolet Impala. Paint is from www.scalefinishes.com, wheels are Pegasus #1109s from www.scaledreams.com, brakes are from the parts box, I alterd the suspension, added various items from Scaledreams.com such as the hard lines, speakers, battery wiring & associated terminals, and the Bare Metal Foil. Thanks for lookin'. *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Here she is:_*5tr8 Trippin'*_. A Revell 1958 Chevrolet Impala. Paint is from www.scalefinishes.com, wheels are Pegasus #1109s from www.scaledreams.com, brakes are from the parts box, I alterd the suspension, added various items from Scaledreams.com such as the hard lines, speakers, battery wiring & associated terminals, and the Bare Metal Foil. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 4 2009, 02:50 AM~14378141
> *DAMM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 3 2009, 11:12 PM~14376458
> *one word.....damn.
> *



right on homie! good lookin' out!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice rides to all that completed there builds.... looks like there were about 14 of us that did


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*NICE WORK EVERYONE I WISH I WAS ABLE TO FINISH MINE BUT I HAD A FEW THINGS GOING ON BUT I WILL CONTINUE TO BUILD N POST IT AS IF BUILD OFF IS ON* :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comps fellas! I had a blast with this buildoff and I'm truly honored to have been asked to participate!! Y'all really outdone yourselves in this!! These builds are...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man some very bad ass builds fellas! I had a blast just watching you guys get down !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 2 2009, 11:44 AM~14364765
> *1961 impala
> 
> SICKONE  :biggrin:
> ...


fades on the frame too :0 :0 damn sick work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 07:41 AM~14378752
> *Here she is:5tr8 Trippin'. A Revell 1958 Chevrolet Impala. Paint is from www.scalefinishes.com, wheels are Pegasus #1109s from www.scaledreams.com, brakes are from the parts box, I alterd the suspension, added various items from Scaledreams.com such as the hard lines, speakers, battery wiring & associated terminals, and the Bare Metal Foil. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick as hell man


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I just wanted to say congrats to all who finished their rides on time and all the cars that have been posted up look great.......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 4 2009, 10:36 AM~14379636
> *I just wanted to say congrats to all who finished their rides on time and all the cars that have been posted up look great.......
> *



x2
congrats to all that finished and to all the builders that participated in thw buildoff, alot of people stepped up their game and did some nice work, and thanks to Boss82 for getting everyone together for this....

My 64 didn't get done, like always things came up with wor and finishing up some work for some fellow builders. But it will be finished for Lower Left coast NNL


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 06:41 AM~14378752
> *Here she is:5tr8 Trippin'. A Revell 1958 Chevrolet Impala. Paint is from www.scalefinishes.com, wheels are Pegasus #1109s from www.scaledreams.com, brakes are from the parts box, I alterd the suspension, added various items from Scaledreams.com such as the hard lines, speakers, battery wiring & associated terminals, and the Bare Metal Foil. Thanks for lookin'.
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nicee Homie... Luv the color.. clean... :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

wow some really nice builds in this so far wish i finished great job guys thanks for letting me join hope there is another build off soon that i can try and finish loloh and 









goodluck judges your gona need it


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN THE CAR ARE BAAAAAAAAAD AS##@@*** :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats to all that finished and to all that tried to finish good jobs


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 5 2009, 05:16 AM~14383694
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!
> *


Well, actually I'm pretty much done with judging...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2009, 08:49 AM~14383965
> *Well, actually I'm pretty much done with judging...
> *


I'LL FINISH MY PART TONIGHT!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I finished a few days ago, but didnt get a chance to post in this thread because of a real busy weekend :uh: .... hope they're not too late.....If so, I understand...

But here it is from start to finish...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Where's the rest of them at?!* :dunno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 12:45 PM~14384916
> *Where's the rest of them at?!    :dunno:
> *



I KNOW HUH!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was out of town for almost two weeks and got it done! It took an all-nighter and lots of coffee but she's done!  I'm ready for the next buildoff!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 11:45 AM~14384916
> *Where's the rest of them at?!    :dunno:
> *


YUP!!!! Some ran out of time and other completely dropped off


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 01:51 PM~14384953
> *Yeah, I was out of town for almost two weeks and got it done! It took an all-nighter and lots of coffee but she's done!  I'm ready for the next buildoff!!
> *



I feel you on that, me too on the all nighter! but no coffee, just alot of chocolate candy and pop!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 5 2009, 02:07 PM~14385039
> *YUP!!!! Some ran out of time and other completely dropped off
> *


i ran outta supplies.... but i AM going to finish it sometime,


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 5 2009, 11:51 AM~14384953
> *Yeah, I was out of town for almost two weeks and got it done! It took an all-nighter and lots of coffee but she's done!  I'm ready for the next buildoff!!
> *


ya man if it was not for a couple late or all nighters and the fact that i got layed off it might not of happened, but good news fell in my lap this weekend i got a job doing landscaping.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY IMPALA...SWEETER THAN CHOCOLATE!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 5 2009, 03:15 PM~14385326
> *
> i got a job doing landscaping.
> *


Good luck on the job bro! Hope it works out better than my situation!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 5 2009, 02:51 PM~14385783
> *Good luck on the job bro! Hope it works out better than my situation!
> *


what happened bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 5 2009, 07:55 AM~14383974
> *I'LL FINISH MY PART TONIGHT!!
> *


HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 5 2009, 07:53 PM~14387423
> *HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 did everyone finish their build and post it up yet? if so i'll contact the guys and go from thier!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn if i knew i had til today to post up i might have been able to finish....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 5 2009, 07:45 PM~14387939
> *damn if i knew i had til today to post up i might have been able to finish....
> *



THEY ALL WAS SHOULD HAVE BEEN POSTED BY 12;00 LAST NIGHT THAT WAS THE DEAD LINE RIGHT ??????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 5 2009, 07:28 PM~14387787
> *did everyone finish their build and post it up yet? if so i'll contact the guys and go from thier!
> *


The deadline was 1159 on the 3rd. There are no more entries.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 5 2009, 07:54 PM~14388015
> *THEY ALL WAS SHOULD HAVE BEEN POSTED BY 12;00 LAST NIGHT THAT WAS THE DEAD LINE RIGHT ??????
> *


Friday Night Was.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 5 2009, 08:00 PM~14388075
> *Friday Night Was.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 2 2009, 12:13 AM~14359610
> *As stated in the other topic... Many people have requested a new posting for the completed builds. This will allow everyone to get their best pictures in here as well as somewhat organize the pictures for the Judges. PLEASE....Post your completed impalas in here and only the pictures. Feel free to write any details needed for the judges above each picture. once again Please try to minumize comments. I want this to be an easy viewing for the judges. Hopefully we have a good showing.
> 
> Pics and details above the pics only.
> ...


Here is the very first posting in this forum. Deadline and all!!! Lowridermodels and Scur-rape-init completed their build before the buildoff was over. They just never got around to posting in the COMPLETED BUILDS forum, BUT showed their completed progress in the other one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Phew, Thanks Patrick. I was pretty sure I didnt make it LOL.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2009, 08:41 PM~14388429
> *Phew, Thanks Patrick. I was pretty sure I didnt make it LOL.
> *


n/p


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

well ive been done for more then 2 weeks. i havent been online much been goin threw alot of shit and been in the hospital and doctors with my wife. so i didnt post any fnish pics. o well. evryones builds look great!! good luck 2 all


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14388658
> *well ive been done for more then 2 weeks. i havent been online much been goin threw alot of shit and been in the hospital and doctors with my wife.  so i didnt post any fnish pics. o well. evryones builds look great!! good luck 2 all
> *


Do your pics have dates on them at all?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14388708
> *Do your pics have dates on them at all?
> *



no my camera aint setup with a date. it aint no sweat. i dont need 2 be judged. once again good luck 2 all.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry homiez I didn't get my pics posted right away,iwas out of town for 2 days and did not have internet access till yesterday,but I do have completed pics in the other thread as Pat said! Thanx Pat


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 6 2009, 09:21 AM~14391796
> *Sorry homiez I didn't get my pics posted right away,iwas out of town for 2 days and did not have internet access till yesterday,but I do have completed pics in the other thread as Pat said! Thanx Pat
> *


n/p man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL BETWEEN JEVRIES AND MYSELF WE HAVE THE FIRST PART OF THE JUDGING DONE! SO "BE AFFRIAD!!"


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2009, 11:28 PM~14388919
> *no my camera aint setup with a date. it aint no sweat.  i dont need 2 be judged. once again good luck 2 all.
> *


You do some bad-ass work! I'd still love to see it completed eventually!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 12:07 AM~14388708
> *Do your pics have dates on them at all?
> *






trust me when i say this............................ homie has been done for a while now!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2009, 02:17 PM~14394276
> *trust me when i say this............................ homie has been done for a while now!
> *


I was trying to figure it out, but its not my battle. I am not a judge and I do not make those choices. If dude wants to be judged on the build he needs to get ahold of someone that is a judge.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 01:29 PM~14394390
> *I was trying to figure it out, I do not make those choices*. If dude wants to be judged on the build he needs to get ahold of someone that is a judge.
> [/b]


I hate to say it bro but you started the buildoff so you should handle it.... I say if homie finished then let him be judged. Shit does come up and if homie said he finished and [email protected] is vouching for him then hes golden im my book....


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 04:13 PM~14395317
> *I hate to say it bro but you started the buildoff so you should handle it.... I say if homie finished then let him be judged. Shit does come up and if homie said he finished and [email protected] is vouching for him then hes golden im my book....
> *


X2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 04:13 PM~14395317
> *I hate to say it bro but you started the buildoff so you should handle it.... I say if homie finished then let him be judged. Shit does come up and if homie said he finished and [email protected] is vouching for him then hes golden im my book....
> *


First of all I did not start this. I took over who was joining because El Rafa had some things happening personally. That is that on this whole thing. I aint trying to be a dick here, but All I did was build a list of 50+ people and then post up a couple forums to have it somewhat organized. Not sure what happened to El Rafa but I know I was not about to let a buildoff created by an MCBA member fall apart.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 03:19 PM~14395387
> *First of all I did not start this. I aint trying to be a dick here, but All I did was build a list of 50+ people and then post up a couple forums to have it somewhat organized. Not sure what happened to El Rafa but I know I was not about to let a buildoff created by an MCBA member fall apart.
> *



Brother you took over and no one is saying your a dick you name has to be Richard in order for that to be true anyway you took over i say let homie be Judged........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn primo, why you trying to thro bos under the bus!!?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 6 2009, 03:29 PM~14395487
> *Damn primo, why you trying to thro bos under the bus!!?
> *


no one is throwing anyone under the bus bro but if you look back in the other thread when i did the progress update homie had a lot more done that alot of us and it looks like he put time into his ride he should be able to compete with the big dogs alot of us didnt finish and if he has fellow brothers getting his back then i will too........ i would do it for any of you guys


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well from what I know the judging is almost done. It's not on bos anymore. If he wants in the vato should talk to the judges.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

good luck everyone on the judging, man everyone calm down


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jul 6 2009, 04:45 PM~14395621
> *good luck everyone on the judging, man everyone calm down
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jul 5 2009, 08:28 PM~14388919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 i aint seen it but im sure it was done in the first week of the build-off


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 07:34 PM~14395546
> *no one is throwing anyone under the bus bro but if you look back in the other thread when i did the progress update homie had a lot more done that alot of us and it looks like he put time into his ride he should be able to compete with the big dogs alot of us didnt finish and if he has fellow brothers getting his back then i will too........ i would do it for any of you guys
> *


i say theres always room for one ,and if undercoverimpala fill's that strongly about letting him enter then i got his back.let him in. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 6 2009, 03:46 PM~14395629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 5 2009, 10:03 PM~14388658
> *well ive been done for more then 2 weeks. i havent been online much been goin threw alot of shit and been in the hospital and doctors with my wife.  so i didnt post any fnish pics. o well. evryones builds look great!! good luck 2 all
> *


HEY BRO I WOULD STILL LIKE TO SEE THE RIDE BOTHER! WHEN CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS?


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 05:07 PM~14395815
> *HEY BRO I WOULD STILL LIKE TO SEE THE RIDE BOTHER! WHEN CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS?
> *


*Me Too..*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jul 6 2009, 08:18 PM~14395897
> *Me Too..
> *


me three !!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: lets see that car PINK86REGAL!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 04:57 PM~14395731
> *why you crying???? cuz the cocolate bunny!!!!!!!! lol its all good i talked to one of the judges and im sure we will hear from him soon  :0
> *


Not cuz of the bunny, cuz of you!!!


























I can smell your breath from here!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 6 2009, 04:36 PM~14396052
> *Not cuz of the bunny, cuz of you!!!
> I can smell your breath from here!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 did it smell like panocha???? cuz thats what i had for lunch?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK LADYS WE WILL BE POSTING UP THE RESULTS SOON SO GO AND GET SOMETHING TO EAT - DRINK AND WE'LL GET BACK TO YOU ALL SOON


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 06:42 PM~14396108
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  did it smell like panocha???? cuz thats what i had for lunch?
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 05:42 PM~14396108
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  did it smell like panocha???? cuz thats what i had for lunch?
> *


No, that bread smells good!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 05:46 PM~14396138
> *OK LADYS WE WILL BE POSTING UP THE RESULTS SOON SO GO AND GET SOMETHING TO EAT - DRINK AND WE'LL GET BACK TO YOU ALL SOON
> *


calmada señora cantadora!!!

Hey, well is pink in or what?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 6 2009, 06:49 PM~14396155
> *calmada señora cantadora!!!
> 
> Hey, well is pink in or what?
> *


SEDENA MORENA!! WE'LL LET JEW ALL KNOW IN A FEW!! GO AND CHANGE YOUR SAPETA AND I'LL CALL JEW LATER MIJA!! GET BACK TO WORK AND MAKE ME MY MONEY HONEY!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 05:55 PM~14396200
> *SEDENA MORENA!! WE'LL LET JEW ALL KNOW IN A FEW!! GO AND CHANGE YOUR SAPETA AND I'LL CALL JEW LATER MIJA!! GET BACK TO WORK AND MAKE ME MY MONEY HONEY!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: lame!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 6 2009, 04:59 PM~14396229
> *:uh:  :uh:  lame!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :h5: i ate piloncillo cabrones get your head out of the gutter!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 6 2009, 06:21 PM~14396376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :h5: i ate piloncillo cabrones get your head out of the gutter!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*A mi me encanta el piloncillo.. *:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 3 2009, 08:56 PM~14376357
> *1960 chevy impala wagon
> 
> 
> ...


looks good glad to see it used


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 2 2009, 07:09 PM~14366897
> *school boy crush [ an old AWB song from about 1973 ] 1966 impala. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it is by far bad ass i love it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jul 6 2009, 05:28 PM~14396428
> *A mi me encanta el piloncillo..  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: Piloncillo AKA Panocha all depends where your from lol :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just wanted to see a bunch of sweet-ass Impalas shown.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14396644
> *I just wanted to see a bunch of sweet-ass Impalas shown.
> *


yeah, X2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I was out at dinner and I see plenty has gone on in here. Santiago (Mr. 1/16th) you n I talked on the phone after you spoke with others. I want to add this. I never.....ever.....had any issues with a late entry. I just felt that after the deadline, it would be up to the judges to decide on who would be accepted for a late entry. That seems fair to me. Why let one person decide that when there are a team of judges who can talk it out and make the best decision for the sake of the buildoff and. My final decision was stated to Santiago over the phone. Since I took over the buildoff I spoke my voice.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14396543
> *it is by far bad ass i love it
> *


thanks bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 07:05 PM~14396765
> *Well I was out at dinner and I see plenty has gone on in here. Santiago (Mr. 1/16th) you n I talked on the phone after you spoke with others. I want to add this. I never.....ever.....had any issues with a late entry. I just felt that after the deadline, it would be up to the judges to decide on who would be accepted for a late entry. That seems fair to me. Why let one person decide that when there are a team of judges who can talk it out and make the best decision for the sake of the buildoff and. My final decision was stated to Santiago over the phone. Since I took over the buildoff I spoke my voice.[/color]
> *




Quit takin over shit Jk bro do the damn thing I unsderstand why you took control and much appriciated bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 6 2009, 09:39 PM~14396538
> *looks good glad to see it used
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 08:05 PM~14396765
> *Well I was out at dinner and I see plenty has gone on in here. Santiago (Mr. 1/16th) you n I talked on the phone after you spoke with others. I want to add this. I never.....ever.....had any issues with a late entry. I just felt that after the deadline, it would be up to the judges to decide on who would be accepted for a late entry. That seems fair to me. Why let one person decide that when there are a team of judges who can talk it out and make the best decision for the sake of the buildoff and. My final decision was stated to Santiago over the phone. Since I took over the buildoff I spoke my voice.
> *


I DO THINK THE LATE ENTRYS SHOULD BE COUNTED IN AS FOR THE SAKE OF THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND AND "FAMILY" TIME WE ALL HAVE TO PUT FIRST! SO AS FOR ME I SAY "LET THEM BE COUNTED IN" :biggrin: 

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO! I GOT A HOLD OF BIGBEARLOCOS AND I HAVE TO READ THE PM AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU ON IT! STILL WAITING FOR JEVRIES TO GET BACK TO ME BROTHER AND I WILL GIVE MY FINAL VOTE WITH RESPECTS TO THE OTHER JUDGES CHOICES! THANK YOU JEVREIS FOR THE POINTS SYSTEM YOU USED AND I AGREE WITH IT AND THANK YOU BIGBEARLOCOS FOR THE PM I WILL BE READING IN A FEW! THIS WAS A GREAT BUILD AND ALOT OF FANTASTIC BUILDING FROM EVERYONE FINISHED OR NOT!! SO PLEASE STAY TUNED AND I'LL MAKE IT QUICK! MR.1/16TH 

THANK YOU "BOSE82" FOR ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO THE CONTEST AND TO "EL RAFA" FOR POSTING IT UP!! YOU BOTH ARE GREAT BUILDERS AS WELL AS THE REST OF L.I.L.  


"BOSE82" HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MY BROTHER!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14397977
> *I DO THINK THE LATE ENTRYS SHOULD BE COUNTED IN AS FOR THE SAKE OF THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND AND "FAMILY" TIME WE ALL HAVE TO PUT FIRST! SO AS FOR ME I SAY "LET THEM BE COUNTED IN" :biggrin:
> 
> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO! I GOT A HOLD OF BIGBEARLOCOS AND I HAVE TO READ THE PM AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU ON IT! STILL WAITING FOR JEVRIES TO GET BACK TO ME BROTHER AND I WILL GIVE MY FINAL VOTE WITH RESPECTS TO THE OTHER JUDGES CHOICES! THANK YOU JEVREIS FOR THE POINTS SYSTEM YOU USED AND I AGREE WITH IT AND THANK YOU BIGBEARLOCOS FOR THE PM I WILL BE READING IN A FEW! THIS WAS A GREAT BUILD AND ALOT OF FANTASTIC BUILDING FROM EVERYONE FINISHED OR NOT!! SO PLEASE STAY TUNED AND I'LL MAKE IT QUICK! MR.1/16TH
> ...





*<span style=\'color:blue\'>AW SHUCKS** Gracias Carnal*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14397977
> *I DO THINK THE LATE ENTRYS SHOULD BE COUNTED IN AS FOR THE SAKE OF THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND AND "FAMILY" TIME WE ALL HAVE TO PUT FIRST! SO AS FOR ME I SAY "LET THEM BE COUNTED IN" :biggrin:
> 
> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO! I GOT A HOLD OF BIGBEARLOCOS AND I HAVE TO READ THE PM AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU ON IT! STILL WAITING FOR JEVRIES TO GET BACK TO ME BROTHER AND I WILL GIVE MY FINAL VOTE WITH RESPECTS TO THE OTHER JUDGES CHOICES! THANK YOU JEVREIS FOR THE POINTS SYSTEM YOU USED AND I AGREE WITH IT AND THANK YOU BIGBEARLOCOS FOR THE PM I WILL BE READING IN A FEW! THIS WAS A GREAT BUILD AND ALOT OF FANTASTIC BUILDING FROM EVERYONE FINISHED OR NOT!! SO PLEASE STAY TUNED AND I'LL MAKE IT QUICK! MR.1/16TH
> ...


Thanks dawg.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANYTIME GUY'S!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14397977
> *"BOSE82" HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MY BROTHER!!!!</span>
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14398243
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


Damn no happy anniversary from you?????!!!! LOL. :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 09:32 PM~14398401
> *Damn no happy anniversary from you?????!!!! LOL. :biggrin: j/p
> *


I did I re-highlited what santiago put. I even sent you a drink on your myspace. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 09:39 PM~14398484
> *I did I re-highlited what santiago put. I even sent you a drink on your myspace. :biggrin:
> *


Just playing man. Tryin to lighten the mood a bit around this thread. Dawg I havent been on Myspace in forever. I will go check it out bro.. How is everything with you out there in CA?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 09:43 PM~14398518
> *Just playing man. Tryin to lighten the mood a bit around this thread.  Dawg I havent been on Myspace in forever. I will go check it out bro.. How is everything with you out there in CA?
> *


Real good going back to work after a month vacation. Well needed one. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 09:55 PM~14398661
> *Real good going back to work after a month vacation. Well needed one. :biggrin:
> *


nice. I am hoping I gt my vacation soon too. Who knows though. When I was down for the count I used all of my sick time and some of my vacation. I do have 100 hours though. We will see though. As I stated, my boss is a terd and he will try to pull some shit most likely.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 09:19 PM~14398243
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


x2

there was a deadline. I know at least 4 builders that could have had their builds done by today if we were extending the deadline, but since we couldn't meat the deadline we chose to finish the builds right instead of rushing just to say we finished.

sucks being the judges and trying to please everyone, but one part of the buildoff was to meet the deadline....

some builders posted their finished builds on the progress thread and for those they should be counted because they met the deadline.

just like a real contest, if you don't get to the contest on time before judging starts they will not judge your build, but you can still show it,...

just my two cents.... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:55 PM~14398661
> *Real good going back to work after a month vacation. Well needed one. :biggrin:
> *


MAN THATS GREAT TO HEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 09:55 PM~14398661
> *Real good going back to work after a month vacation. Well needed one. :biggrin:
> *


answer your phone......  out by your pad today, Roger trying to get ahold of you


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 6 2009, 10:00 PM~14398712
> *x2
> 
> there was a deadline. I know at least 4 builders that could have had their builds done by today if we were extending the deadline, but since we couldn't meat the deadline we chose to finish the builds right instead of rushing just to say we finished.
> ...


X3 QUIT BULLSHITTIN AND GET ON WITH IT ALREADY.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14398820
> *X3 QUIT BULLSHITTIN AND GET ON WITH IT ALREADY.
> *


 I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!?! JUST WAITING FOR JEVRIES TO GET BACK TO ME AND WE WILL POST IT UP ASAP!!!!!!! 


I KNOW WHAT I SAID BOTHERS BUT IT WAS FOR THE ONES THAT SAID THEY FINISHED BUT WERE OUT OF TOWN! 
DEADLINE IS A DEADLINE! BUT IN FARENESS IT WAS SAID TO MAKE THIS A FUN BUILD  BUT IT'S ALL OVER ONCE I HEAR FROM JEVRIES


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 6 2009, 10:06 PM~14398793
> *answer your phone......   out by your pad today, Roger trying to get ahold of you
> *


Still trying to figure out this new blackberry curv. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:19 PM~14398954
> *Still trying to figure out this new blackberry curv. :biggrin:
> *


Technology is doing a number on u old folks huh???lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14398967
> *Technology is doing a number on u old folks huh???lol
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:19 PM~14398954
> *Still trying to figure out this new blackberry curv. :biggrin:
> *



when the ringing sounds come out of the little square , press the answer button :biggrin: 

lol, just went up to Pegasus and Coast Airbrush to pick up some supplies, wanted to stop by and see what u were up to before you went back to work


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14398993
> *when the ringing sounds come out of the little square , press the answer button :biggrin:
> 
> lol, just went up to Pegasus and Coast Airbrush to pick up some supplies, wanted to stop by and see what u were up to before you went back to work
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14398967
> *Technology is doing a number on u old folks huh???lol
> *


Don't get mad cause the blackberry is like a laptop to you. and a pager like a VCR :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 6 2009, 10:00 PM~14398712
> *x2
> 
> there was a deadline. I know at least 4 builders that could have had their builds done by today if we were extending the deadline, but since we couldn't meat the deadline we chose to finish the builds right instead of rushing just to say we finished.
> ...


Just to let you know dawg I made sure those people who did not post in the COMPLETED BUILD section,,,BUT finished and posted in the other forum,,,Got counted and judged as well!!!!!!! Itreally does suckbein a judge for this one


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:28 PM~14399047
> *Don't get mad cause the blackberry is like a laptop to you. and a pager like a VCR :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:28 PM~14399047
> *Don't get mad cause the blackberry is like a laptop to you. and a pager like a VCR :biggrin:
> *


DAAAMMMNNN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:28 PM~14399047
> *Don't get mad cause the blackberry is like a laptop to you. and a pager like a VCR :biggrin:
> *


Hey leave my VCR and Pager out of this!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL EVERYONE, JEVRIES,BIGBEARLOCOS AND MYSELF HAVE COME TO THE FINAL RESULTS AND I WILL POST THEM IN RESPECS TO THE OTHER JUDGES AND THE PICTURE OF THE WINNER!! THIS HAS TO BE THE LONGEST JUDGING WE HAVE DONE IN A LONG TIME!! BACK IN A FEW.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANK YOU JEVRIES-BIGBEARLOCOS AND ALL THE BUILDERS FOR A QUICK BUILD OFF!!!! 















CONGRATZ TO THE WINNER: TRENDSETTA68





















































































































[/quote]


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats bro sick build it was lots of fun :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 10:38 PM~14399157
> *WELL EVERYONE, JEVRIES,BIGBEARLOCOS AND MYSELF HAVE COME TO THE FINAL RESULTS AND  I WILL POST THEM IN RESPECS TO THE OTHER JUDGES AND THE PICTURE OF THE WINNER!! THIS HAS TO BE THE LONGEST JUDGING WE HAVE DONE IN A LONG TIME!! BACK IN A FEW.
> *


At least we can say we did our damn best judging and yes it was not easy.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats trendsetta that is a kick ass build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2009, 12:06 AM~14399418
> *At least we can say we did our damn best judging and yes it was not easy.
> *


 AMEN!! IT'S DONE AND FINAL!! NOW I CAN GET BACK TO WORK AND BUILD TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14399433
> *AMEN!! IT'S DONE AND FINAL!! NOW I CAN GET BACK TO WORK AND BUILD TOO!! :biggrin:
> *


Uh oh, Judge Judy is gettin back to building???!!!??? KOOOL!!!!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14399430
> *Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 12:09 AM~14399444
> *Uh oh, Judge Judy is gettin back to building???!!!??? KOOOL!!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I GOT YOUR JUDGE JUDY BISH!!!! JUST WAIT PINCHI!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats and great build treandsetta


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2009, 11:13 PM~14399472
> *Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!
> *


was there any progress pics? guy!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Boy, this was hard to JUDGE, Congrats to all the builders that finish and those that did'nt finish, this was an AWESOME buildoff right next to the Monte LS buildoff we had a few years back.
So my Congrats to Trendsetta 68 for an Awesome build. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2009, 12:13 AM~14399472
> *Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!
> *



x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 6 2009, 11:16 PM~14399495
> *was there any progress pics?  guy!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 12:09 AM~14399444
> *Uh oh, Judge Judy is gettin back to building???!!!??? KOOOL!!!!!
> *


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 6 2009, 11:17 PM~14399506
> *:0
> *


sup my sugarwalls.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 6 2009, 11:20 PM~14399527
> *sup my sugarwalls.
> *


Sup sweetheart? Ain't it past ur bedtime? Y u up starting shit?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!!!!Great Build Homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 way to put down for ya club!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 6 2009, 11:17 PM~14399506
> *:0
> *


Check the buildoff topic...there are pics.   

*CONGRATS TRENDSETTA!!*

*You managed to squeeze a shitload of modifications into that ride in a short amount of time
all done in a very clean way.   

To all builders: You did great a job! I especially liked the fact that you guys put lot's
of custom work into your rides. This raised the bar to a new level.
Hope you all enjoyed it!   *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 6 2009, 11:42 PM~14399734
> *Check the buildoff topic...there are pics.
> 
> CONGRATS TRENDSETTA!!
> ...


Thank you for taking your time to do the Judging man.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 6 2009, 11:05 PM~14399397
> *THANK YOU JEVRIES-BIGBEARLOCOS AND ALL THE BUILDERS FOR A QUICK BUILD OFF!!!!
> *


Thank you for taking some time out to do the judging homie!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jul 6 2009, 11:16 PM~14399500
> *Boy, this was hard to JUDGE, Congrats to all the builders that finish and those that did'nt finish, this was an AWESOME buildoff right next to the Monte LS buildoff we had a few years back.
> So my Congrats to Trendsetta 68 for an Awesome build.  :thumbsup:
> *


Bigbearlocos....Thank you for being a judge man.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jul 7 2009, 01:16 AM~14399500
> *Boy, this was hard to JUDGE, Congrats to all the builders that finish and those that did'nt finish, this was an AWESOME buildoff right next to the Monte LS buildoff we had a few years back.
> So my Congrats to Trendsetta 68 for an Awesome build.  :thumbsup:
> *


i thoguht about the monte one throughout the buildoff here...made me wanna do another one


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 7 2009, 12:44 AM~14399761
> *Thank you for taking some time out to do the judging homie!!!
> *


  ANYTIME BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*CONGRATS TRENDSETTA*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 6 2009, 11:51 PM~14399809
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>X2!!! :h5:*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The Pics and the build Look great .....  

Congrats Trendsetta .


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

CONGRATS TRENDSETTA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 11:43 PM~14399742
> *Thank you for taking your time to do the Judging man.
> *


Your welcome! Thank you for inviting me!  
I wanna thank all the judges for their input!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS TRENDSETTA!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats trendsetta, wild build. and good pics to show it off


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you to all judges


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*great build!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2009, 01:19 AM~14399968
> *Your welcome! Thank you for inviting me!
> I wanna thank all the judges and their input!
> *


THANK YOU J  YOU HELPED OUT ALOT WITH THE FINAL RESULTS!! GRACIAS :biggrin: IT WAS A BLAST TO BE A JUDGE WITH YOU AND BIGBEARLOCOS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just woke up and to my surprise! Thanks to all who entered and judged! It was fun as hell ! :biggrin: 
Can't wait till the next build off!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 6 2009, 11:30 PM~14399623
> *Congrats Trendsetta!!!!!!!!Great Build Homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 IT WAS A FUN FELLAS .


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2009, 08:02 AM~14400583
> * Just woke up and to my surprise! Thanks to all who entered and judged! It was fun as hell !  :biggrin:
> Can't wait till the next build off!
> *


congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2009, 08:02 AM~14400583
> * Just woke up and to my surprise! Thanks to all who entered and judged! It was fun as hell !  :biggrin:
> Can't wait till the next build off!
> *


Congrats Bro. It was well deserved. You put some HELLA work into this build! 

Congrats again Trend!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

EXCELLENT BUILD. CONGRATS TRENDSETTA.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> THANK YOU JEVRIES-BIGBEARLOCOS AND ALL THE BUILDERS FOR A QUICK BUILD OFF!!!!
> CONGRATZ TO THE WINNER: TRENDSETTA68


[/quote]

IVE BEEN ON A MISSION AND COULDNT POST PICS I HAVENT BEEN ONLINE. TRENDSETTA WON AND WELL DESERVED IT!!!! WOW!! :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Trendsetta68. Great Build!!!!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 7 2009, 08:44 AM~14401965
> *Congrats Trendsetta68. Great Build!!!!!
> *


X2 BADASS BUILD TRENDSETTA

CONGRATS BRO


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 7 2009, 01:13 AM~14399470
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


*X-3!!! Very well-deserved bro!! Congrats to ya!!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

EXCELLENT BUILD. CONGRATS TRENDSETTA. !!! super build !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jul 6 2009, 11:45 PM~14399773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SAME HERE BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks again everybody! I had to show my wife so she'd believe it (she's my biggest critic :biggrin: ). 

Hey is there gonna be another build off soon?

( Monte Carlo again, El Camino, Regal's, Riviera's ?) any of these sound cool to anybody?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

What about the El Camino's???? I would like to do one of those, but gotta knock out another build first.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-3 for El Caminos


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 7 2009, 07:02 PM~14406163
> *X-3 for El Caminos
> *



x4:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 7 2009, 08:02 PM~14406163
> *X-3 for El Caminos
> *


Yeah Elkys would be cool to do!  

Let's see what year are out...'59, '64, '65, '66,' 68, '78', '86?

plus lots of phantoms you could make!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

congrats great work!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 8 2009, 12:02 PM~14411686
> *congrats great work!!!!
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GREAT WORK BROTHER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 8 2009, 07:54 AM~14410374
> *
> 
> Yeah Elkys would be cool to do!
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

congrats trensetta....


we need to do another build off!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Id be down for another build off eventually. But I'd prefer to do a Rivi build off.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

or just GM buildoff?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

id be down for another build off. but i dont have a rivi, or a elco closes i got is the inside box panels to a elco and the frame


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

congrats to the winner and to all of the builders. Unfortunately I had a family death that took me outta the game last week and the jacknut cable company has been working in my neighborhood so I just got my net back after nearly 2 weeks. The ride is about 85% done, just needs cylinders, build some dumps and solenoids and finally assembly, but eventually when I have the free time this one will be done and in my case.
phil


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe the winner of the last build off sould name the next build off, start time and what type of car,,,,,,,,,,,,Trendsetta 68 ?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 9 2009, 01:05 AM~14420671
> *congrats to the winner and to all of the builders. Unfortunately I had a family death that took me outta the game last week and the jacknut cable company has been working in my neighborhood so I just got my net back after nearly 2 weeks. The ride is about 85% done, just needs cylinders, build some dumps and solenoids and finally assembly, but eventually when I have the free time this one will be done and in my case.
> phil
> *


I am truly sorry to hear about your loss in the family homie. I am glad to see your back in action with some internet though. Can't wait to see the finished impala man. Make sure the pictures get posted.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 9 2009, 06:14 PM~14428013
> *maybe the winner of the last build off sould name the next build off, start time and what type of car,,,,,,,,,,,,Trendsetta 68 ?
> *


Great idea on that one Gseeds. Trendsetta let us know whats up homie.!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

mine will be done this weekend been busy workin yeah im down for another build off


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 9 2009, 03:05 AM~14420671
> *congrats to the winner and to all of the builders. Unfortunately I had a family death that took me outta the game last week and the jacknut cable company has been working in my neighborhood so I just got my net back after nearly 2 weeks. The ride is about 85% done, just needs cylinders, build some dumps and solenoids and finally assembly, but eventually when I have the free time this one will be done and in my case.
> phil
> *


Thanks homie. I hope all will be better with the family. Post your Impala when you get time bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14429240
> *Great idea on that one Gseeds. Trendsetta let us know whats up homie.!!!!
> *


Yep thats how my hometown club does it , the contest winner pics the next contest theme.

I'm thinking that an El Camino build off would be sweet and less time consuming so alot more of us can finish. Lots of good subject years from three different decades. 
I'de say start on July 25th, that gives us enough time to lay out what we need for our builds and ordering any parts. End date on September 5 @ 11:59 p.m. westcoast time, Labor day weekend. Thats about a month and a half of build time.
Posting up the kit with the date writin on a piece of paper or something would also be a good idea.

Anybody down? Can we compile a list like the Impala list that Bos82 did? by the way great job on keepin tabs on everything Bos82.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Im down, just have to find an Elky....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I want in on the Elco build off.I've only got the AMT 86 SS though.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll be watchin this  . But wont take part, not fan of Elcos, already have one completed and want to build 62 Impala instead in future :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

im down for sure !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 10 2009, 11:27 AM~14433360
> *I want in on the Elco build off.I've only got the AMT 86 SS though.
> *


the 86 is kool bro! just add your imagination to it and it's on!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im down for the elco buildoff ill finish my impala this week so i have a clean table....... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm ready; I'm gonna lay a '59 out as best as I can. I'll post a picture up somewhere when I dig the kit out from under the pile it's in.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, I was thinking of a 59 too LOL!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14436189
> *Damn, I was thinking of a 59 too LOL!!!
> *


Hell, go for it!! I know you can put in some good work on it!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

im in :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 10 2009, 12:55 PM~14436189
> *Damn, I was thinking of a 59 too LOL!!!
> *


x3 its the only elco i got .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool homies! Hope we get a build off goin'


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 02:33 PM~14436634
> *kool homies! Hope we get a build off goin'
> *


Im down homie!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a '68 Elco that I'll build instead of the '59


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2009, 06:48 PM~14437713
> *I have a '68 Elco that I'll build instead of the '59
> *


kool, i'm still tryin' to decide what year to build


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ill be there. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

start the new topic with the rules and guidelines laid out for everyone homie  just like homie did before the impala buildoff


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 10 2009, 08:25 PM~14438449
> *start the new topic with the rules and guidelines laid out for everyone homie  just like homie did before the impala buildoff
> *


 :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 10 2009, 06:25 PM~14438449
> *start the new topic with the rules and guidelines laid out for everyone homie  just like homie did before the impala buildoff
> *


caaaaalllm down. still about three weeks before all of this. A week before the start date is long enough. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 06:56 AM~14432079
> *Yep thats how my hometown club does it , the contest winner pics the next contest theme.
> 
> I'm thinking that an El Camino build off would be sweet and less time consuming so alot more of us can finish. Lots of good subject years from three different decades.
> ...


  thats a nice longer build time


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I LIKE TO DO ANOTHER BUILD BUT I HAVE 2 IN THE SHOP & PARTS COMING FOR THE 57 PROJECT. BUT HA I'M GAME.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14439888
> * thats a nice longer build time
> *


Not a whole lot longer than the last one though....but ever extra day does help out alot too!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 10 2009, 10:32 PM~14439926
> *Not a whole lot longer than the last one though....but ever extra day does help out alot too!!
> *



exactly ill be finishin the impala soon just time frame didnt work out for me during this build off soooo dnf. for me :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 10 2009, 09:37 PM~14439974
> *exactly ill be finishin the impala soon just time frame didnt work out for me during this build off soooo dnf. for me :uh:
> *


eh. alot of people didnt finish though. Urs just didnt work out in time. I am sure ti is gonna looks sick as hell when it is done.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 10 2009, 10:41 PM~14440032
> *eh. alot of people didnt finish though. Urs just didnt work out in time. I am sure ti is gonna looks sick as hell when it is done.*



hno: oh now im not feeling any presure lol.

thanks for the comps :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 10 2009, 09:46 PM~14440083
> *hno: oh now im not feeling any presure lol.
> 
> thanks for the comps :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 05:56 AM~14432079
> *Yep thats how my hometown club does it , the contest winner pics the next contest theme.
> 
> I'm thinking that an El Camino build off would be sweet and less time consuming so alot more of us can finish. Lots of good subject years from three different decades.
> ...


new commer up for the build off,so I let the boy,s see how I can really get down,
El co's let's do it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'ma get some guidelines laid out and make an official post Sunday evening.  

I got about 11 down so far, any more wanta get down for the Elky build? should be fun. 

There are some photo-etched sets for the Elky's as well just in case anybody didn't know. Plus some of the Impala PE sets has El Camino scripts as well.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2009, 07:52 AM~14441635
> *I'ma get some guidelines laid out and make an official post Sunday evening.
> 
> I got  about 11 down so far, any more wanta get down for the Elky build? should be fun.
> ...


anyone know of a photo-etched for the 66 el camino ? thats the one im going to do. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here you go homie
http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...2&idproduct=224


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2009, 05:19 PM~14436511
> *im in  :biggrin:
> x3 its the only elco i got .
> *



Im not going up against you again!! :uh: 

I dont have that kinda talent!! :angry:

Oh Phuck it, I'll try anyways!! :biggrin: Going up against you big dogs will push me to do better...

Im in for sure if we do this...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 11 2009, 02:17 PM~14444501
> *Im not going up against you again!! :uh:
> 
> I dont have that kinda talent!! :angry:
> ...


 :biggrin: o im not a bigdog :biggrin: . just keep building and dont be scared to try new stuff  just takes time.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I found a '66 El Camino in my stash.I'm going to build that one instead for the build off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 11 2009, 06:18 PM~14444835
> *I found a '66 El Camino in my stash.I'm going to build that one instead for the build off.
> *


that kit is a good starting point for one hella build! good choice!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 06:02 PM~14444448
> * here you go homie
> http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...2&idproduct=224
> *


thanks bro, !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 11 2009, 02:59 PM~14444436
> *anyone know of a photo-etched for the 66 el camino ? thats the one im going to do. :biggrin:
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!1....Stay away from the 66!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14445782
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!1....Stay away from the 66!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> THANK YOU JEVRIES-BIGBEARLOCOS AND ALL THE BUILDERS FOR A QUICK BUILD OFF!!!!
> CONGRATZ TO THE WINNER: <span style='colorrange'>
> DAME
> this IS REALLY SICK. Congrats Homie on a SWEET ass Build. Sorry Guys for not finishing.....cause shit happens. As some of you know I was losing my job , so i took a well deserved vacation. Just Got back to work with great news. I'm still keeping my job in the foreign Trade zone after they did some modifications here. SWEET.
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

DAME
this IS REALLY SICK. Congrats Homie on a SWEET ass Build. 

Laters 
Oneyed
[/quote]


Thanks homie!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 13 2009, 12:50 PM~14458649
> *bos82 sweet work on the build off.
> *


Thanks man. It was a pleasure......at times!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work homie!!!!! Looks nice as hell


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 11:24 PM~14635120
> *Great work homie!!!!! Looks nice as hell
> *


X2 that is baaaaddddd!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 30 2009, 06:57 PM~14632164
> *BETTER LATE THAN NEVER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Really nice, trunk setup is cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jul 30 2009, 08:57 PM~14632164
> *BETTER LATE THAN NEVER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one hella Impala!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks Good. Nice six four


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks guys appreciate the words


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14364765
> *1961 impala
> hey homie sick one is bad ass major props
> SICKONE  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

wtf?!? Was there a need to bump this topic?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

may cuz it som nice cars in this bitch? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

may be true but a year and a half old thread... Cmon


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 4 2010, 04:29 AM~19234955
> *
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------

